# PSB Century 800i's .. do you own some?



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

I own Century 500i's that I bought new for my fronts. I found a set of 800's and was thinking of using them as my fronts and using the 500i's for the rears. My rears are 2b's now. I'm wondering how you have found them and if there would be a point in getting them if I use a subwoofer now since every speaker is set to small? Would there be an advantage or better sound with the extra 8" if my sub handles the low frequency now?


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are what the 800i towers looks like.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I remember these models well as they were practically clones of Paradigm's Monitor 7 SE MKIII and other SE MKIII Models. I really like that they used Soft Dome Tweeters.

Even when crossing over at 80hz, this is low enough to where you will reap better power handling and higher SPL's than smaller Speakers. I use full size Martin Logan Electrostatic Speakers Front and Surround and still use an 80 Hz Crossover. Also, if interested in SACD or just Pure Direct Modes where it is 2 Channel without the aid of a Subwoofer, the 800's have pretty good low frequency extension.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

